# Inguinual Hernia surgery help!!



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi chaps and chapettes,

I'm at home after having me hernia done, was going to be keyhole and a day jobbie but they fully opened me up and still did a day job! Not impressed, I am in agony everytime I move. Got giving some ibuprofen and co-codimal a sheet of aftercare and sent on our way.

Well I am not fairings to well, had the swelling got impressive at one point but as the local has worn off I'm starting to struggle. I've been stuck in bed since Saturday. Everytime I go to get up and gravity takes hold I'm down like a sack of spuds. Had to call the a&e last night for help and all they suggested was phone for an ambulance, I wasnt dieing all I wanted was to go to the loo. Called NHS direct and spoke to a helpful nurse who basically said I should still be in the hospital! But the problem is gravity. As i stand up everything else heads south and pulls on the repair. So SWMBO is out trying to get me some support!!

Anyone else had this and any tips as I need to get to the toilet!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Had a heart bypass so I know the I've just been run over by a bus and things hurting I didn't know i had feeling all too well. Unfortunately it's gonna get worse before it gets better, it'll take a few more days yet for all the brusing to come out and the tissue inflamation to subside.

Stick with the Ibuprofen that will help with the swelling as it's an anti-inflamitory. As for the Co-Codamol it does come in different strengths, I'd ask you GP to up it to 30/500. (though the codine, may make you sleepy and dizzy)

Painful as it is, moving around (a little) will speed up you're recovery. Just take your time, it's early days. If it takes 30 mins to get to the loo and back so be it. A word of warning the painkillers will "bung you up" ask you GP for some mild laxatives, having to strain will wreck you like you would not believe.

Take it easy.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

God my spelling is bad on this iPod touch! Only got 8mlg co cocodimal the same as you can buy over the counter I've just found out not impressed at all. Got some tight fitting kegs on now so will start to build the confidence up again and try to move some time. Just feel so let down by the nhs.. can do bugger all as it's a bankholiday as well until tomorrow. At least the Sainsburys pharmacists was very helpful.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Might be worth ringing the ward you were on, explaining you're struggling with the pain and ask them to write you a stronger perscription. Hospital pharmacy will be 24/7-365.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The ward would only be able to issue prescription for hospital pharmacy and they will be shut till tomorrow. phone out of hours gp. they should be able to issue prescription for stronger pain relief and often fax to whatever chemist is open on bank holiday so you just need to send someone to collect for you. You need either 30/500 co-codamol or they could give you tramadol which can be taken with paracetamol. you still need to take the ibuprofen as it's anti-inflamatory (although voltarol is similar but a little better). word of warning though, all opiate based painkillers (the co-codamol and tramadol) cause constipation. If you get 30/500 co-codamol, when things settle you can cut down by taking one and one paracetamol for a few days before going back to just paracetamol. Get well soon...

This advice is from A&E Nurse, To Whom im Indebted to have as my Wife...
Get well soon Dude...:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Hi chaps and chapettes,
> 
> I'm at home after having me hernia done, was going to be keyhole and a day jobbie but they fully opened me up and still did a day job! Not impressed, I am in agony everytime I move. Got giving some ibuprofen and co-codimal a sheet of aftercare and sent on our way.
> 
> ...


Had my op today, open too, feel like p00 and it's an early night for me, hate not being mobile.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Had my op today, open too, feel like p00 and it's an early night for me, hate not being mobile.


Feet up take it easy.
Take care
DD


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My dad had his done last week, he was also in a lot of pain and found it to be far worse than he was expecting and led to believe. The biggest problem is the pain from the stitches but this is apparently easing daily and he's managed to walk a little further every day.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had both open and keyhole, sorry to tell you what you know but keyhole is so much easier to recover from but even that had me in bed for a week. I suspect that as they tried keyhole first you will be a little more uncomfortable as you'll have those wounds too.

It does take lots of time, hurts like hell but does get better. Being horizontal makes sense so do what eases the pain. 

Tramadol is great, really works in conjunction with CoCodamol but as someone else said, has an unfortunate side effect - nothing worse than struggling to get to the loo and being rewarded with no result. 

Driving took me at least 3 weeks - you are advised to drive and pull an emergency stop and if there is no pain then you can drive. But be warned the pain takes a few hours to come through so make sure you're not far from home or have someone who can take you back.

Just take it easy


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive has this op too, about 10 years ago now. I went private for it and they kept me in over night which was nice. 
The following week and a half was agony though. It took me about 45 mins to get the 5 or 6 metres between my bed the bathroom. I bought some huge waterproof plasters to help protect the wound while showering.

I know this sounds like I'm taking the pee, but have you considered using a bed pan type implement to help out short term.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Ive has this op too, about 10 years ago now. I went private for it and they kept me in over night which was nice.
> The following week and a half was agony though. It took me about 45 mins to get the 5 or 6 metres between my bed the bathroom. I bought some huge waterproof plasters to help protect the wound while showering.
> 
> *I know this sounds like I'm taking the pee, but have you considered using a bed pan type implement to help out short term.*


I'm a lot more mobile than yesterday, I did manage to get to the bathroom early hours no sweat, strange thing is the soreness is not at the scar point, if others can get through it, then so can I as far as I'm concerned. I knew I would be out of action for a tleast a week, but have a note for 2 weeks in the interim


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah i was out for two weeks.
You're lucky your balls havnt gone black, as I was told that was a real posibility.

The scar came up about the size and shape of my middle finger after a few days, but the majority of the pain was in the surrounding area and stomach muscles where I found my self compensating for painful movements.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to break this to you Avanti, but the aneasthtic is still in your system which is why you feel OK today. I'll give it to you straight - you will feel a whole lot worse tomorrow.

The soreness is where they have fiddled about doing the job.

I wish they'd done the liposuction I requested when I had my keyhole..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Yeah i was out for two weeks.
> *You're lucky your balls havnt gone black,* as I was told that was a real posibility.
> 
> The scar came up about the size and shape of my middle finger after a few days, but the majority of the pain was in the surrounding area and stomach muscles where I found my self compensating for painful movements.


I still have the dressing on, will remove it in a week, I hope my balls are black 



RaceGlazer said:


> Sorry to break this to you Avanti, but the aneasthtic is still in your system which is why you feel OK today. I'll give it to you straight - you will feel a whole lot worse tomorrow.
> 
> The soreness is where they have fiddled about doing the job.
> 
> I wish they'd done the liposuction I requested when I had my keyhole..


The area is sore but the ache is further up hence difficulty in moving around from sitting to standing up or turning over in bed, but the cocodomal knocks me out.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I was sent home around 3hrs after mine half way home I was covered in blood returned to the hospital, to find out the stitches came undone sent home again. The next afternoon I was struggling to breath my wife called for an ambulance I was then admitted and in for a week apparently blood had gone onto my diaphram (spelling) which caused a reaction. When I was discharged on the way home a car ran into us and I found out I was going to be a dad :doublesho I'm fine now though:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> I was sent home around 3hrs after mine half way home I was covered in blood returned to the hospital, to find out the stitches came undone sent home again. The next afternoon I was struggling to breath my wife called for an ambulance I was then admitted and in for a week apparently blood had gone onto my diaphram (spelling) which caused a reaction. When I was discharged on the way home a car ran into us and I found out I was going to be a dad :doublesho I'm fine now though:lol:


Blimey, that was quite a day.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Blimey, that was quite a day.


Not one you'd forget that's for sure!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My dad has his stitches out today (10 data after the op), unbeknownst to me he took himself off to the doctor on the bus and seems to he getting around alright.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

For those that have had the OP, was it the stomach muscles that were inactive? That is what I am finding hence why I can't get in and out of bed so easily, once I'm up I am pretty mobile, I can't tense a washboard tummy though


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Agreed, tummy was the worst pain of all. I found I gave myself a bad back where I tried to compensate


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Washboard tummy ? Mine looked like a basket of ironing..

I think that with any op. affecting your core which you use all the time you will suffer for a while and need to take care but I am now dancing, playing tennis and riding horses (or is that the new pantyliners?)


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

How long were you guys off work?

Had mine done two weeks ago today, feel perfectly fine so going back to work tomorrow. Consultant wanted me off for another few weeks however, not getting paid means I have to go in really.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been off work wit this since October, have to see the surgeon on the 24th (for a look I think) I hope its not too long after that I get the op, and then back to work soon after

SSP is going to drive me into the poor house if I don't get back to work and earning some money soon


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jordi said:


> How long were you guys off work?
> 
> Had mine done two weeks ago today, feel perfectly fine so going back to work tomorrow. Consultant wanted me off for another few weeks however, not getting paid means I have to go in really.


I had 3 weeks in the end,could have gone back after 2, could have had more time off if I chose, but remember health is more important than wealth :thumb:


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I had 3 weeks in the end,could have gone back after 2, could have had more time off if I chose, but remember health is more important than wealth :thumb:


If I was getting sick pay I wouldn't have any hesitation in taking him up on the extra two weeks. Oh well, guess I have to go back eventually lol.


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Pugwash said:


> I have been off work wit this since October, have to see the surgeon on the 24th (for a look I think) I hope its not too long after that I get the op, and then back to work soon after
> 
> SSP is going to drive me into the poor house if I don't get back to work and earning some money soon


So you are off prior to having the op? What's the deal with that, lol?

I only had to wait 3 weeks to have mine done which was fab.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Jordi said:


> So you are off prior to having the op? What's the deal with that, lol?
> 
> I only had to wait 3 weeks to have mine done which was fab.


my job has a fair bit of heavy lifting from ground to the back of the van, work would not put me on any light duties...so signed off ...not something I wanted as do not get paid, only SSP so really feeling the pinch


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I had this done a few years back by keyhole and stayed in overnight. All that night i needed help to reach the toilet because i just couldnt use my stomach muscles to pull me up. Took about 5 days to feel half normal


----------

